# Sandy in NJ



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Here are some photos of what Sandy did & the jobs we have under contract to do.


























My 19yr old brother over 70' up in a monster spruce.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

When they're calling for an extended huge gas shortage & the lines are hours long this is how much fuel you buy just for the "mix" (saws/blowers)









Now for the equipment pix.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Cleaning up Sandy in the Nor'Easter.










STIHL 









Running two trucks


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

Keept the pics coming subscribed


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

looks like u have alot of work from it u are going to need it with fuel at that price! do u have a graple for the dingo


----------



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

it's crazy i really feel for the families who lost so much and than one storm after another unreal.


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

Amazing the damage, lots of work if it can be completed before winter sets in full time.

that same amount of gas where i am would have cost another $50
And it is "cheap" here now, during the summer about $440


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow. Incredible pictures. Hope everyone can get back to some sense of normality soon!


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks like you will be busy for the winter just cleaning up, are you one of the luck ones to have power ?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I still have no power...not going to get it for at least a few more days.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

That sucks !! Did your home receive any damage ?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

did u get much snow out of the storm?


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Where did you keep all that mix, and when did you get the OBS dump.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

55 Gallon drum full of mix & the OBS is a friend of mine. I wouldn't ever go that old for a truck that we would use daily.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

What do you own now 
Not the skid not the mini skid not the dumps
Was that your job or your dads 
All the stuff you buy and sell what do you keep for work


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

My jobs, the dodge, gmc & f450 are all mine. The skid & chipper are both on a month rental. Sorry I'm successful at a young....no reason to hate, with Obama re-elected ill be out of business in no time!


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Not hating just figuring out with all your selling of stuff cl listings saying you are closing down what is your deal. Hey if you can make money buying and selling stuff great for you Good to see you doing nicer jobs than just cutting grass


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

EGLC;1513106 said:


> My jobs, the dodge, gmc & f450 are all mine. The skid & chipper are both on a month rental. Sorry I'm successful at a young....no reason to hate, with Obama re-elected ill be out of business in no time!


True True, make the money while we can


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Those are some big trees! There are a lot of people down here wishing that was their only problem!


----------

